# Stuffed Tomatoes HELP!



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a luncheon on Monday for 30 women. They are having stuffed tomatoes a long with a few other things.

If today is saturday when is the earliest I can start and can I stuff them the night before?

I have to do 90 total each with different stuffings!!!


----------



## ceejay (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course you can stuff them the night before, they hold you very well over night. What are you stuffing them with, I my self like to stuff them with a little borsin cheese with a little panko top. sound yummy.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

They should keep at least 3 days in the frig. Wrap 'em up on a plate.


----------



## tastygourmet (Apr 19, 2008)

I think you are talking about a salad type stuffed tomato???
They do not hold well...stuff the last thing the night before.
Put them on parchment lined sheet trays and cover with well rung out
damp cheese cloth and cover tightly with plastic.
I am thinking, chicken salad, egg salad, tuna salad, a mixed veggie and brown rice salad or use orzo. use mayo and sourcream in the chicken salad with some dried apricots, almonds and a little curry. Keep the tuna simple: celery, very little onion,
easy mayo. use a vinaigrette on the rice or orzo salad.
Plate on a light bed of mixed field greens with something like blanched asparagus or long green beans spokeing out and seperating the tomatoes. 

Good Luck


----------

